# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Grüner Tee

## Jürgen M.

Liebe Teefreunde.

Ich habe gelesen, dass die japanische Teesorte

SENCHA-UCHIYAMA

die höchste EGCG- Konzentration hat.

Um einen optimalen Schutzeffekt zu erzielen soll man demnach diesen wie auch alle anderen grünen Tees 8-10 Minuten ziehen lassen, damit die Moleküle für den Körper verfügbar sind (Empfehlung: 3 Tassen pro Tag).

Leider finde ich keine Bezugsquelle für genau diese Teesorte. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Hinweis?

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

8 Minuten ziehen, ist für Grüntee eine sehr lange Zeit. Die Frage ist, wie schmeckt er dann. Ich werde in meinen Läden nachschauen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Konrad,

hier geht vermutlich der therapeutische Zweck vor den Genuß. Ich habe die Informationen aus dem Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" von
www.koesel.de ,welches ich empfohlen bekommen habe und gerade durchstöbere. Ich finde auf den ersten Blick ein sehr gutes Selbsthilfebuch über Nahrungsmittel gegen Krebs. Mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja den Tee aufspüren! Den würde ich gerne einmal probieren.

Schöner Gruß
Jürgen M.

----------


## Tinka

Hallöchen,

hier eine Anleitung zur Zubereitung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Duy1uAzaa_c

Die Domain caretea.de, die den Tee wohl anbietet lautet Google, funktioniert leider nicht. Über das WhoIs von denic.de kannst Du den Domaininhaber rausfinden und denn dann vielleicht mal anrufen?

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

----------


## JürgenS

> ....
>  SENCHA-UCHIYAMA
>  ........
> Leider finde ich keine Bezugsquelle für genau diese Teesorte. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Hinweis?
> 
> SchöMne Grüße
> Jürgen .


  Hallo Jürgen,

Uchiyama ist wohl nur einer der vielen Teebauern in Shizuoka Prefektur.
Beziehen kannst du diesen Tee hier.

Gruß
JürgenS

----------


## Anna/Berlin

Hallo,

nach der Empfehlung im Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" habe ich den Tee auch mal acht Minuten ziehen lassen. Er schmeckte grauenhaft. Dann fand ich im Internet einen Beitrag, der über Untersuchungen zum Einfluss der Zerkleinerung der Teeblätter, der Temperatur des Wassers und der Ziehdauer auf den Gehalt an gesundheitlich wertvollen Stoffen im Tee berichtete. ("Jugend forscht" 2004) Seitdem verwende ich überwiegend Teebeutel (Sencha) und lasse den Tee vier Minuten ziehen. 

Mit herzlichen Grüßen

Anna

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Teefreunde,

die Art und Weise der Teezubereitung nach fernöstlicher Art ist (wie in dem Video von Andrea) hat mich schon immer fasziniert - leider habe ich für mich selber noch nicht die Muse gefunden, dies nachzuzelebrieren. Wenn ich manchmal zum "Chinesen" essen gehe und Tee bestelle ist mir aufgefallen, dass in das Kännchen nur sehr wenig Teeblätter gegeben werden. Dadurch wird der Sud auch nicht so bitter. Vielleicht sollte man beim offenen Tee sparsamer dosieren. Andererseits verfolgen wir ja einen therapeutischen Zweck. Da nimmt man gerne etwas mehr- dann wird es eben bitter. Dass Teebeutel besser sind als ihr Ruf habe ich auch schon einmal in einem wissenschaftlichen TV-Test bei "Quarks" gesehen. Als (überwiegend) Teetrinker verwende ich beides. Danke nochmal Jürgen für Deinen Hinweis. Gerne trinke ich auch seit einiger Zeit WEISSEN Tee, der auch zu den grünen Tees zählt, allerdings habe ich noch keine Infos zur Wertigkeit der Inhaltsstoffe.

Einen erholsamen Schlaf wünscht Euch
Jürgen M.

----------


## Tinka

Hallo Jürgen,

für die Zubereitung von grünem Tee ist außerdem wichtig, dass man kein kochendes Wasser nimmt, sondern es auf ca. 80 °C runterkühlen läßt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Tee mit kochendem Wasser noch widerlicher wird ;-)

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Teefans,

das Problem ist, dass wir uns daran gewöhnt haben, schwarzen Tee mit Zucker zu trinken. Schwarzer Tee ohne Zucker (besonders wenn er fünf Minuten gezogen hat) schmeckt genau so "grauenhaft" wie grüner Tee.

Die Kännchen für grünen Tee sind in der Regel klein und fassen nur zwei bis drei Schälchen. Der erste Aufguss wird weniger als eine Minute ziehen gelassen, danach folgt dann noch ein zweiter und dritter Aufguss. Der Tee ist also verhältnismaßig dünn und nicht so bitter.

Je kleiner die Blätter, desto ergiebiger ist der Tee. In Teebeuteln befinden meist kleinste Blätter und Teestaub. Dieser Grade ist natürlich billiger als Blatttee, was die Inhaltsstoffe und den Geschmack angeht aber wohl nicht minderwertiger(wenn er denn von der gleichen Ernte stammt).

Für therapeutische Zwecke würde ich also kleinblättrigen Sencha für längere Zeit ziehen lassen, um alle wirkungsvollen Inhaltsstoffe herauszuziehen (deshalb trinkt ihr ihn ja). An den bitteren Geschmack gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit.

Anders als bei der Teezeremonie (die wir sowieso nicht verstehen) ist die Zubereitung so einfach wie bei schwarzem oder Kräutertee. Der grüne Tee schmeckt aber besser, wenn er aus kleinen Schälchen ohne Henkel und nicht aus Tassen getrunken wird (meine subjektive Meinung).

Gruß aus dem heute endlich mal etwas sonnigen HH

JürgenS

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Forum,
> kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle in *Deutschland* für jap. Grüntee der Sorte SENCHA-UCHIYAMA?
> Danke für Hinweise
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,

zuerst googeln

dann bestellen

und dann bis zur Lieferung YouTube gucken!

Gruß Dieter  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter, beim Gurgln;=)) (eh, Googln) hab ich nix (=Adresse in DE) gefunden, Du?
> Der YT Clip hat was.. Abwarten und (Grünen) Tee trinken
> LG,WJ


Hm, du wirst ihn wohl im Ausland kaufen müssen. Wir haben hier einen recht guten Teehändler, den frag ich mal am Montag. Inzwischen würde ich Gyokuro nehmen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

In dem Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" wird SENCHA-UCHIYAMA als derjenige japanische Tee aufgeführt, der den höchsten Gehalt an Epigallocatechin-gallat (EGCG) enthält, davor in der Liste einige andere japanische Tees. Dort kann man auch lesen, der EGCG-Gehalt chinesischer Tees sei geringer als der japanischer.

Nachteil japanischer Tees ist allerdings, dass er ungleich teurer ist als chinesischer. Da kann *Mann* viel Geld los werden.

Einen Lieferanten für  SENCHA-UCHIYAMA innerhalb Deutschlands  konnte auch ich nicht finden.  Ich habe  mich deshalb, auch aus preislichen Gründen auf indischen Tee verlegt. 

Die *Teekampagne* hat einige ihrer grünen Tees aus Darjeeling (Indien) auf ihren Catechin-Gehalt analysieren lassen und die Ergebnisse *hier*, *hier*, *hier* und *hier* auf ihre Internetseite gestellt. Die Werte - das kann *Mann* nun glauben oder nicht - sind jedenfalls nicht schlechter als die im Buch genannten von SENCHA-UCHIYAMA!

Vielleicht wäre das eine Alternative für dich, Wolfjanz? Ich kaufe das Zeug kiloweise.

WW

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Wolfjanz,
ich habe bei meinem Teehändler auf Sylt mal angefragt. Wenn ich Nachricht bekomme. melde ich mich.
Horst a

----------


## Credo44

Hallo Freunde des grünen Tees,

genannt wird in dem Buch 'Himbeeren mögen keine Krebszellen' der

Biotee 'Gyokuro' aus Japan, weitaus bessere Qualität als ein Sencha-Tee!

Den gibt es im Teeladen bei 'Tee Gschwendner' (x Läden in Deutschland).

100 Gramm in Alu luftdicht verpackt kosten 22,90.

Wegen seiner Feinheit und der geringen notwendigen Menge hält der aber bei 2-3 Tassen täglich 'ewig', da er ja dreimal mit 60 Grad (!) 'heißem' Wasser jeweils ca. 2 Minuten aufgebrüht wird. Bei dem Philips Wasserkocher kann man die 60 Grad übrigens einstellen.

Prosit von Credo

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe bei meinem Teelieferanten angefragt.Dieses ist die Antwort:

Der Tee "  Sencha-Uchiyama "  ist in Deutschland zur Zeit leider nicht  verfügbar.
Wir könnten  ihn jedoch kurzfristig für Sie besorgen.
Das Kilo  würde bei ca 150,-  zuzüglich Luftfracht liegen. Eine Abgabe in  geringerer
Menge ist  leider nicht möglich.

Wir hoffen  Ihnen  mit diese Auskunft geholfen zu haben und würden uns freuen  von
Ihnen zu  hören.

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen
Heinz  Schwichtenberg

Horst a

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wolfgang,

mit dem grünen Darjeeling hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen. Bei diesen ganz speziellen Teeanalysen ist es ähnlich wie beim Wein, sagte mir der Teehändler meines Vertrauens. Es kommt dann nicht nur auf die Lage, sondern auch auf den Jahrgang und auf viele andere Sachen an: Düngen, Spritzen, Keltern, Reifen und und und. Beim Tee müsste man im Prinzip für jede Partie eine extra Analyse haben.

Wenn Du Dich gerne mit diesem Thema beschäftigst, möchte ich Dir ein anderes Stichwort geben: Lapacho

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Der zweite Aufguss ist der beste

*Hallo, Wolfjanz, in der letzten Ausgabe der Welt am Sonntag erschien *dieser* Bericht.

Und auch noch: Tee trinkt man wie große Weine

*"Das Publikum beklatscht ein Feuerwerk, aber keinen Sonnenaufgang"
*(Friedrich Hebbel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## paplmuc

ich habe auch den HInweis in "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" gelesen und mich dann auf die Suche nach Uchiyama Tee begeben. Schwer zu bekommen, abe rich habe einen Händler in Deutschland ausfindig gemacht: http://www.teaandmore-online.de/prod...lmo5jb6guo6ng0

----------


## paplmuc

Ich habe lange gesucht, aber jetzt einen Händler in Deutschland gefunden: http://www.teaandmore-online.de/prod...-Uchiyama.html

----------


## Alpen Peter

Hallo Teefreunde!

Es ist möglich, den nachgefragten grünen Tee Sencha Uchiyama (Japan) von
der Firma Alkymea zu beziehen. Dieser Tee hat anscheinend den
den höchsten Inhalt an Antioxidanten (EGCG) überhaupt, und er hat auch noch
einen guten Geschmack. Absolut empfehlenswert!

Schöner Gruß
Peter A.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Grünteegenießer,
meinen Sencha beziehe ich vom Kräuterhaus Sanct Bernhard. Die therapeutische Menge sind meines Wissens 6 Tassen/ Tag. Der Aufguß soll bei max. 70°C mindenstens 8 Min. ziehen.
Den ersten Aufguß nach 1 Min. wegschütten macht Sinn um den Koffeingehalt zu reduzieren. Aber man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, das Zeug ist einfach gräßlich bitter.
Süssen mit Stefia macht den Tee völlig ungenießbar! Bisher habe ich daher entweder Honig oder Agaven-Dicksaft verwendet. Aber das ist in der erforderlichen Menge auch nicht gerade günstig.
Hat jemand dazu einen Tipp?
Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Peter,

Grüner Tee sollte nicht mit kochendem Wasser übergossen werden. Der Deutsche Teeverband empfiehlt, das Wasser auf etwa 80 Grad abkühlen zu lassen. So wird vermieden, dass die bitter schmeckenden Gerbstoffe frei gesetzt werden.* Hier* Teeverband. Du erwähnst zwar schon 70 Grad, hast aber möglicherweise die Temperatur nicht überprüft. Lass es Dir dennoch weiter gut schmecken.

Gruß Harald.

*"Es sind simpelste Schwierigkeiten, die alles so kompliziert machen"* 
(P. Klocke)

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Harald,
danke für die Hinweise.  Ich mache ab und zu eine Referenzmessung mit einem Thermometer. Dabei habe ich eine einfache Methode durch Versuch herausgefunden: Kurz die Fingerspitze hineinhalten, wenn es gerade noch erträglich ist stimmt die Temperatur. Es ist dabei natürlich vorsicht geboten, doch wird wohl kaum einer seinen Finger ins sprudelnde Wasser halten.
Wenn beim Wasserkocher das erste Siedegeräusch kommt, stimmt die Temperatur i.a. auch.
Bei den Bitterstoffen habe ich allerdings noch keine Temperaturabhängigkeit feststellen können.
Viele Grüß und ein gutes neues Jahr,
Peter

----------


## PaulMen

Hallo,

Grüner Tee, Japan Sencha, bekommst man bei TeeGschwender GmbH
Heiden^str. 26 53340 Meckenheim - Tel. 022 25 / 92 14-0
www. teegschendner.de

Füe die Schweiz, www.teagschwendner.ch
Email: zuerich@teagschwendner.ch 
1000 g kosten 101,15 CHF

Alles Gute
Paul M.

----------


## Hvielemi

> das Zeug ist einfach gräßlich bitter.
> Süssen mit Stefia macht den Tee völlig ungenießbar! Bisher habe ich daher entweder Honig oder Agaven-Dicksaft verwendet. Aber das ist in der erforderlichen Menge auch nicht gerade günstig.
> Hat jemand dazu einen Tipp?


Zucker!
und langsam die Menge reduzieren.

Hvielemi

----------


## PeterP

Zucker möchte ich ja gerade vermeiden!

Aber ich habe von einer sehr lieben Bekannten einen goldwerten Tipp bekommen:

Einfach ein paar kleine Ingwerstücke oder kleine Scheiben von einer Wurzel abschneiden und in den Aufguß hineingeben.
Der bittere Geschmack ist weg und man kann den Tee pur trinken.

Grüße an alle,
Peter

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Teetrinker,

der Apotheken Umschau vom 1. Januar 2013 A ist viel Lesenswertes im Zusammenhang mit grünem Tee zu entnehmen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Trinken.

*"Danke, es geht uns gut, wir leben von der Differenz"*
 (K. Tucholsky)

----------


## RolandHO

Ich habe auch eine Tipp:

Eine Teelöffelspitze Vitamin C und eine Prise schwarzen (frisch gemahlenen) Pfeffer hinein, dies ergibt einen nicht bitteren, leicht sauren würzigen und - zumindest meinem Geschmack nach - sehr leckeren Tee.
Gruß
Roland

----------


## PeterP

*Bezugsquelle Grüner Tee Japan Sencha*

Hallo PaulMen,

bei meiner o.g. Bezugsquelle zahle ich knapp ein Drittel des von Dir genannten Preises!
Er wird dort in 150g-Beuteln verkauft.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort,
Peter

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Roland,
mit Schwarzem Pfeffer hört sich auch interessant an. Ich muß mir jetzt noch das Vit. C dazu besorgen, dann kann ich sogar Geschmacks-Variationen vornehmen - dann wird das bittere Zeug direkt noch zum Genuß!
Ein früherer Arbeitskollege kam aus Japan. Er erzählte mir mal, sie mußten den Grüntee schon als Kinder trinken  -  ungefähr mit der gleichen Begeisterung, wie wir früher als Kinder Lebertran einnehmen mußten.
Danke und viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## tubaspieler

Ich kaufe meinen Grünen Tee bei "_Tea & More"
http://www.teaandmore-online.de/adva...iyama&x=17&y=8_
Info über diesen Tee:
http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=...f&e=9d954fd7a3

Zum Kochen benutze ich einen Wasserkocher, der verschiedene Temperatureinstellungen hat (40, 60, 80 und 100 Grad Celsius).
Ich mache einen Löffel voll mit getrockneten Goji-Beeren rein und sonst nichts. Ziehen lasse ich ihn 4 Minuten.

----------


## temposfugit

Lieber Teefreunden,
an alle die Interesse in Sencha Uchiyama Tee haben, habe ich dise Seite vor kurze Zeit entdeckt, wo ich eine Zusammenfassung von den Buch "Krebszellen mogen keine Himbeeren" gefunden habe: http://www.senchauchiyama.de/uploads..._hautkrebs.pdf

Viel Spaß beim lesen!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

"Krebs mag keine Himbeeren", dafür aber Zucker. Und genau dieser sollte beim süssen von Tee`s, und überhapt, vermieden werden.
Anstatt mit Zucker, ganz einfach mit Honig (kein Industriehonig ) süssen, und dass prinzipiell.
Johanna Budwig erbrachte diesen Nachweis. Im übrigen gibt es hervorragende Kochbücher für Krebspatienten von J. Budwig, neben ihrer Oel-Eiweiskost.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Besteht Honig nicht überwiegend aus Fructose, Glucose und Saccharose? Und das mag der Krebs nicht?
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Wassermann,

hab Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Ich meine aber auch, nicht alles, was als Honig angeboten wird, ist wirklich naturbelassener Honig. Es gibt nämlich neben den tatsächlich ungünstigen Eigenschaften in Bezug auf unseren PCa etliche wertvolle Bestandteiel, die das Dilemma wieder ausgleichen. Bitte *hier* - *hier* und* hier* lesen.

*"Die Wissenschaft fängt eigentlich erst da an, interessant zu werden, wo sie aufhört"*
(Justus von Liebig)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

"Naturbelassenen Honig" ganz einfach bei einem Hobbyimker im unmittelbaren Umfeld kaufen. Diese bekommen es zur Auflage gemacht, und müssen jedes Erzeugnis vor der Weitergabe, u.a. eine Antibiotikaanalyse durchführen lassen. Es darf kein Antibiotika nachgewiesen werden. Antibiotikaaufnahme bei Bienen erfolg durch die Blütenpollen von Bäumen, Nutzpflanzen usw., welche zuvor mit Antibiotika-versetzten Spritzmittel behandelt wurden, sowie auch in Düngemittel zum Teil enthalten sind. Diese strengen Auflagen gelten beim Industriehonig, oder ausländischen Produkten nicht.

Ich süsse seit ca. 6 Jahren nur mit Honig.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wassermann

> "Naturbelassenen Honig" ganz einfach bei einem Hobbyimker im unmittelbaren Umfeld kaufen. Diese bekommen es zur Auflage gemacht, und müssen jedes Erzeugnis vor der Weitergabe, u.a. eine Antibiotikaanalyse durchführen lassen. Es darf kein Antibiotika nachgewiesen werden. Antibiotikaaufnahme bei Bienen erfolg durch die Blütenpollen von Bäumen, Nutzpflanzen usw., welche zuvor mit Antibiotika-versetzten Spritzmittel behandelt wurden, sowie auch in Düngemittel zum Teil enthalten sind. Diese strengen Auflagen gelten beim Industriehonig, oder ausländischen Produkten nicht.
> 
> Ich süsse seit ca. 6 Jahren nur mit Honig.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Mit Verlaub, aber das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Ich könnte auch sagen, dass ich seit 7 Jahren mit Industriezucker süße und vielleicht deshalb kein Rezidiv erlitten habe. Tu ich aber nicht. Es geht um die natürlichen Bestandteile von Honig.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## tubaspieler

Ich gebe vor dem Aufgießen einen Esslöffel voll getrockneter Gojibeeren in die viertel Liter Tasse grünen Tee. Das süßt für mich genug.

----------


## Matthias2013

Hier zweifelt zwar keiner mehr an den Wirkstoffen im grünen Tee, aber ich bin gerade über diese Studie gestolpert und dachte ich teile sie mit euch  :L&auml;cheln:  
Darin geht es um Darmkrebs - aber ich sehe keinen zwingenden Grund, warum es sich von anderen Krebsarten unterscheiden sollte. Die Wirkstoffe im grünen Tee, also die Katechine und die Unterform der EGCG konnten darin wieder als Wachstumshemmend und Apoptosefördernd belegt werden. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23594085

----------


## Josef

Hallo, bitte trinkt (noch) wer das kleinblütiges Weidenröschen, gekauft bei ......?

----------

